# Before and after my gf attacked me with make up



## ryan1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Before:







After:


----------



## Babylard (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL good man you have there!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 3, 2010)

He wears it well.


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Jul 4, 2010)

lmao welcome to the board! cute you got on here to show off her work


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 5, 2010)

That was me


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh damn she didnt dress you up that would of been great you cross dressed and in a full face of makeup.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 5, 2010)

You look beautiful


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 5, 2010)

gorgeous! lol.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Oh damn she didnt dress you up that would of been great you cross dressed and in a full face of makeup._

 
Don't give me ideas LOL
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_You look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
he does doesn't he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_gorgeous! lol._


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

you always know a boy loves you when he lets you do that!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 18, 2010)

^ lmao exactly!

I'm engaged and my bf REFUSES to let me do this to him! Not even eyeliner or mascara. He doesn't even kiss me on the mouth anymore unless he does a "lipgloss" check first!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlycase* 

 
_you always know a boy loves you when he lets you do that!_

 
It was only after much begging and nagging he let me lol
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_^ lmao exactly!

I'm engaged and my bf REFUSES to let me do this to him! Not even eyeliner or mascara. He doesn't even kiss me on the mouth anymore unless he does a "lipgloss" check first!_

 
That's why you attack them with it, give them no choice lol be stealthy!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol, do her makeup next time!


----------

